# Building a form for a sliding gate "V" rail need suggestions for



## Balian (Sep 20, 2008)

Hello, I am installing a V rail for a 12 foot sliding gate with the knotched wheels. The driveway paving bricks connect to an asphalt paved alley. I have removed one row of pavers and I am wondering how I can build some type of form to keep the cement contained between the paving bricks and the asphalt.


















Thanks for your suggestions in advance!!


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks like you have a form already


----------



## Balian (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi DWB,

Howzit going in Hawaii??

Past my bedtime, my bad...Do you have any ideas how to keep it neat and tidy on the asphalt side, the asphalt lip is about 3/4" lower than the paving bricks but the crest is only 1/4" lower.

:thumbup:


----------



## dbrons (Apr 12, 2010)

I'd just lay a 2x4 down on the asphalt side. Lay some of those pavers you pulled out on top to hold it in place. Fill with concrete to height, and run an edger down it.

When concrete is firm, remove 2x4 to clean up seepage if necessary.
Seems very simple unless I'm missing something 
Dave


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

What he said. :thumbsup:
I would probably mask it off nice with tape and plastic.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Maybe dig it down another couple inches and lay a piece of 1/2" rebar in there for the hell of it.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Expansion Joint?


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

asphalt impregnated fiber material


----------



## Balian (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi, thanks for replies. 

I went with expansion joint and rebar under the traffic area. 

Have great weekend everybody!


----------



## Balian (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey, I got it done last year and have not been back since. 
Here is what it turned out like.
thanks again.


----------

